# broke the tip of my fishing rod



## Jeffreykim

well i was walking and rammed my fishing rod against a wooden post

so i tried to restraighten the tip of the rod but in an attempt to do so. i broke it off on accident. . .

so should i just snap it off all the way to the next ring down? and sand the knub down smooth?

go fishing at PLO no boat. off the pier or rocks. think i can still use it? or just toss it? and replace it?


----------



## Charlie2

*Rod Repair*

Don't trash that rod! It can be repaired in such a way that you'll never know it. Take your time. It isn't brain surgery by any means.

You take a small tapered tube of FIBERGLASS,(Don't cheat), about an inch long and slightly greater in diameter than the broken rod. Taper the outside ends of this sleeve slightly.

Sand both ends of the broken sections slightly then epoxy the sleeve in place using a good rod epoxy like Rod Bond.

Let cure then wrap with thread if so inclined but it may just require a coat of finish. You may want to sand some more taper on the ends of the sleeve at this time. It's an 'eyeball' sort of thing.

Note: This repair is done on a routine basis by some top notch rod builders that I know to save a blank. If done properly, you can hardly see it.

Keep us posted on how you're progressing with some pictures if possible. C2


----------



## Jeffreykim

ah okay 
thanks


----------



## Tacpayne

How much did you snap off? inch or more


----------



## G-Hype

You can buy replacement tips in the fishing section of most mega stores (wal-mart, kmart etc) and in tackle shops. The tips come in various diameters to fit different rods. I have repaired several rods using them with no problems at all. Just even out the broken end, select a tip slightly smaller than the tip, use the rod repair glue (comes in the kit) attach and align. Allow to dry and tape and finish as desired.


----------



## Jeffreykim

i snapped off about 1 inch

but its not that easy because the tip is still bent. i was trying to straighten it out but i broke the whole tip off. 

so its like a crooked little piece so even if i attach it. its still going to be crooked.

and its bent at the fiberglass thingy the 2nd post guy was talking about
the ring hole is attached to this fiberglass thing that encases the rod and its about 3/4 of a inch long. idk any technical terms so thats the best description. 

that is the bent part. and it broke off at the end of that encasing fiberglass thing.

i think i'd rather just break it off to the next ring down and sand it. and just use it as a spot rod. instead of blues.

i can just buy another rod for 20 bucks at walmart =)
those work fine =), not like im fishing for 300 lb tuna

thanks for the help tho guys


----------



## Charlie2

*Replacement Tips*



G-Hype said:


> You can buy replacement tips in the fishing section of most mega stores (wal-mart, kmart etc) and in tackle shops. The tips come in various diameters to fit different rods. I have repaired several rods using them with no problems at all. Just even out the broken end, select a tip slightly smaller than the tip, use the rod repair glue (comes in the kit) attach and align. Allow to dry and tape and finish as desired.


I've made repairs of this type but this is the first time to hear that they sell commercial repair tips. I usually find a no-good rod to use the tip from.

I know that they sell fiberglass pieces at Mudhole to make repairs such as I described.

Nice to know. Thanks. C2


----------



## Mark G

Charlie2 said:


> I've made repairs of this type but this is the first time to hear that they sell commercial repair tips. I usually find a no-good rod to use the tip from.
> 
> I know that they sell fiberglass pieces at Mudhole to make repairs such as I described.
> 
> Nice to know. Thanks. C2



Mis-communication, I think. I believe G-hype is only referring to an actual tip top (guide), not what you were referring to.

Any way, yeah if it's a cheap rod just make a clean cut out on the tip with a dremel tool and replace with a slightly larger tip top(tube size, not guide size). If you only lost an inch out on the tip, it won't be a dramatic change to the rod.

If you do want to shorten to the next guide, I would forget about "sanding" the nub. If you have the dremel tool just make a nice clean cut.


----------

